# Oooh look its another Noob lol



## RobCross (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey everyone, My name is Rob (ok I know this sounds like I'm in one of _those_ meetings) and I am looking at getting into sailing. I took some lessons back when I was stationed in Great Lakes but have not sat foot on a sailboat since, almost 20 years ago now. I have spent a good amount of time on the water just not under wind power.

Currently my plans are to start building my 1st sailboat, a dinghy or sloop, starting this next year to re familiarize myself and my family (wife and three daughters) with sailing. Once my smaller craft has gotten wet my plan is to start on the size boat I would like to end up with, approx 30-35 footer. I hope that once the ideal boat is completed I should have some idea how to sail by then 

I've been an aircraft mechanic for going on 20 years now so the idea of building a seaworthy craft is not that intimidating to me, I figure if I can keep a plane airworthy a sailboat shouldn't give me too much trouble... I hope.

For those that might not understand my desire to build my boats, for me the building might just be as much fun as sailing them ( I'm just weird that way).

Hope to learn a lot and get some good sound advise during my journey.
Rob


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Rob! ..just watch you don't trip over the Dog. 

If you're planning to build, I assume you're thinking of wood? If so, there are a lot to choose from including the Hartley TS18 - which sounds about right for you and your family.

Hartley Trailer Sailers

Build Your Own Boat with Hartleys Boat Plans

See what you think.. and, whatever you choose, don't be afraid to ask too many questions.

Cheers,
Cameron


----------



## RobCross (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Cameron, I haven't decided wood or fiberglass yet. I have some experience with composites so either wood or FG would be good. 

The Hartley looks like it would be ideal for a 1st time builder and sailor, thanks for that link. 

Trust me I am not afraid to ask a question, especially if I can't find an answer online somewhere. My wife accuses me of being an OCD internet researcher... I have no idea where she gets that idea from... Oh wait a sec I gotta go its after 4am here...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Rob, there can still be plenty of composite work required on a plywood boat taping seams, sheathing, building the foils, etc. if you want to go that far.

The issue I'd see in building with fiberglass is that you generally need to make up a mold, play with release agents etc. - not that much fun for a first-time one-off build - but if you can find a popular design with an Owners Association they will often have the molds for hire for a small fee and you just go from there..

IMO, if you're wanting to build a new FG boat, the best method is to buy a partly-completed (bare) hull from a boat-builder and fit it out yourself (bare hulls are not expensive - it's the fit-out that costs)... but if you want the pleasure of creating something from (practically) nothing, either plans + plywood or a DIY kit boat is the way to go.

Dream big!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> Hi Rob, there can still be plenty of composite work required on a plywood boat taping seams, sheathing, building the foils, etc. if you want to go that far.
> 
> The issue I'd see in building with fiberglass is that you generally need to make up a mold, play with release agents etc. - not that much fun for a first-time one-off build - but if you can find a popular design with an Owners Association they will often have the molds for hire for a small fee and you just go from there..
> 
> ...


Just don't dream Dry Rot......

Hi Cameron.....

Rob, unless you have a burning desire to build a timber boat the glass hull for home fitout sounds a far better option though maybe a plywood kit is not such a bad idea.

Cameron's advice is probably sound.........even if his decisions rarely are....:laugher

Welcome Rob...enjoy the place.


----------



## RobCross (Aug 31, 2010)

Think I have decided on the James Cook design on the Glen-L website. It's one of the larger trailerable boats I've found. I'm not trying to get over my head, I just want to have enough room so the whole family woundnt have to be as cramped for a whole weekend. 

It's a 27ft cruiser, so should have enough room to enjoy a weekend on the water. While my kids are well behaved I would be concerned keeping them THAT close to each other on a 21 ft for the whole weekend lol.


----------



## DelmarRey (Aug 25, 2001)

RobCross said:


> Think I have decided on the James Cook design on the Glen-L website. It's one of the larger trailerable boats I've found. I'm not trying to get over my head, I just want to have enough room so the whole family woundnt have to be as cramped for a whole weekend.
> 
> It's a 27ft cruiser, so should have enough room to enjoy a weekend on the water. While my kids are well behaved I would be concerned keeping them THAT close to each other on a 21 ft for the whole weekend lol.


I'll give you a little advise right up front from a guy who has spent 8 years, so far, rebuilding an old racer. It will take all your free time to build. It takes around 6000 man hours to build a 35' boat with composites. A 27' would be a little less. But that's 8 hours a day, 5 days a week, for 3 years. By then your family will be older and will wonder where you've been.

If you have a family, just buy a boat and get it over with. But build a dinghy, the kids will love that.


----------



## RobCross (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh I will still keep my initial plans to build a small sloop or dinghy to learn and get the kids involved. Just the boat I "want" to build would create too many hurdles to get to the water.

I live about 14 miles from the nearest launch and anything I build with a beam greater than 8ft or a draft deeper than 5ft would be next to impossible for me to get to the water. Closest launch to drop anything bigger would be approximately 55-60 miles away and trying to tow something that wide that far.... You get my dilemma.

Sorry for not being clearer, I was at work and posted that on my Iphone. While typing away I couldn't see what I was typing so my thoughts weren't expressed correctly.

As far as building the 27ft, I was figuring about 3500 man hours involved. My hands will not be the only ones involved. Realistically I will have 5-6 (me, my wife, my step-son, and 3 daughters) sets of hands involved, if each could average 12 hrs a week (4hrs days a week) it would be complete in just over a year. I know some weeks I could get more work in than others, but I figure that would be a good avg. 

As far as my 3 daughters and wife, they would NEVER let me spend that much time out in the shop alone. Heck my motorcycle restoration I prob have only done about 1/3 of the work on it... My 3 little shadows want to help Dad something fierce, even though they don't want to ride on it. My Step-son has no desire at all to go sailing, but he is a pretty good carpenter and wants to help me build it.

I hope that clears up my intentions Delmar.


----------



## RobCross (Aug 31, 2010)

I have officially got underway on my plans, I ordered the Hartley 18' catamaran plans. I have started enclosing my old shop and running the wiring so it will be a place I can start on this project over the winter. 

I can't tell you all how excited my kids are about this. The only problem though with three girls is trying to talk them out of wanting to paint it pink....


----------

